# DIY Aquarium Stand Step by Step



## KatSea (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi everyone!

So today is an awesome day! Yes, both my step dad and I finally built my aquarium stand. It took us about 4 or 5 hours and even though its not fancy with all sorts of do dads for now its awesome. Its not completely finished. We are going to add doors and a back later on, and tomorrow I'm going to put leveling legs on it and stain it (Didn't have a paint brush :-( ) 

Equipment:

Wood: We used two 21/31in x 16 x 96in plank that we got for $19.98 at lowes. Its like the second best (not spending $70 for two pieces of wood)










Nails/screws: So we decided to use nails instead of screws because they just look better. You might have a problem of the nails coming out later on so just make sure you watch it 










Elmer's Wood glue: We also used wood glue just for extra measures (Can never be to safe!)








]

Alright lets begin! 

Step one:
The first thing we did was measure and cut the wood. Each plank of wood gave us three pieces (3 horizontal pieced and 3 vertical). Always check your measurement! We also cut a few steaks (like what you use for vampires haha) in order to put the shelves in.

TIP: Before you start nailing, drill a small hole (size smaller than the nail) into the wood were you will be nailing. This makes sure the nail doesn't split the wood!!

















Step two:
After everything is cut and measured we nails and glues our steaks onto the side pieces. The outside pieces get two while the inside piece gets four (Two on each side)










Step three
After you have all your steaks nailed on its time to put the first shelves on. My tip for this is start at the bottom and go up its the easiest!

First two









All sides 









Step four
The next step is to nail on the middle shelf 









Ignore smily face...my step dad didn't want his face on camera lol. Right now he's setting the nails up for the next shelf 










FINAL!!!!!!
And the final step in the building is to nail on the top











And thats how we built it! Like I said we still have a few finishing touches to do. We also weigh tested it and it didn't even budge! I will put more pictures up of the finished thing tomorrow. If you have any questions please ask I will do my best to answer. I hope you liked it and please tell me how I did!


----------



## Strand (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice!


I'm going to have to do something similar because the dresser I'm using right now is way too high. Good write up. Simple and easy.


----------



## KatSea (Jan 23, 2013)

Strand said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to do something similar because the dresser I'm using right now is way too high. Good write up. Simple and easy.


Yeah that was my issue. I have it on a desk right now and since I'm only 5 foot I had to stand on my tip toes just the reach the bottom


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Nice work. Definitely looks like good design.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

wow looks alto nicer and neater then i thought iw woild. love how you did the layout with the step by step. makes me want to build one and regret ever buying a stand. i would be parranoid about weight being a issue for 55 gal+ though


----------



## KatSea (Jan 23, 2013)

MoneyMitch said:


> wow looks alto nicer and neater then i thought iw woild. love how you did the layout with the step by step. makes me want to build one and regret ever buying a stand. i would be parranoid about weight being a issue for 55 gal+ though


Thank you so much! I wanted to make it kinda simple because you see a lot of over the top DIY stands that people spend 100's of Dollars on and I just don't have that money


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

Lol totally understand ya there
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Some of them are more like fine furniture than anything else. If you have the money, time, and talent...great. I want a sturdy, practical stand myself. Your design meets that and, with a few little finishing touches as you mentioned, it will look great also.


----------



## KatSea (Jan 23, 2013)

Please ignore the clutter haha I was tired and Ive been working on this since 12 
And there it is my friends. We ended up just doing a clear coat cause we actually liked the natural color. Doors will be added on later


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

looks really nice, my opinion would to be to clear the inside too and it would be fine without doors. you could multi purpose the shelfs then. i have a stand simular that i paid for. it was a bookshelf that held the aquarium and the supplies. now it holds a smaller aquarium and books. couldnt help but notice the water color btw. love the natrual tannin look!!


----------



## KatSea (Jan 23, 2013)

MoneyMitch said:


> looks really nice, my opinion would to be to clear the inside too and it would be fine without doors. you could multi purpose the shelfs then. i have a stand simular that i paid for. it was a bookshelf that held the aquarium and the supplies. now it holds a smaller aquarium and books. couldnt help but notice the water color btw. love the natrual tannin look!!


Thank you once again. And the reason its that color is from the log I put in there. I don't mind the color haha as long as the fish are happy and healthy im fine with it


----------



## SilverBubble98 (Apr 20, 2013)

Really Nice  I love it 


In IKEA they do a Shelving system that is really similar, just thicker and the spaces are square, I have one in my bedroom with stuff in that when I get addicted to Bettas after I get my first in August (impossible not to be addicted  ) I may be able to clear it out and fit a tank in each gap (need to see if they fit when I get the first one) and then 2 on top :-D I would make my own, but I am not good with DIY furniture xD I really like yours though  good work!!


----------



## KatSea (Jan 23, 2013)

SilverBubble98 said:


> Really Nice  I love it
> 
> 
> In IKEA they do a Shelving system that is really similar, just thicker and the spaces are square, I have one in my bedroom with stuff in that when I get addicted to Bettas after I get my first in August (impossible not to be addicted  ) I may be able to clear it out and fit a tank in each gap (need to see if they fit when I get the first one) and then 2 on top :-D I would make my own, but I am not good with DIY furniture xD I really like yours though  good work!!


Thank you so much! Its a lot easier then you think. Just take your time and make sure your measurement are all correct and you will do great!


----------

